
The Reddit front page is, quite literally, for sale - dredmorbius
https://www.reddit.com/r/HailCorporate/comments/6makhi/the_front_page_is_quite_literally_for_sale/
======
dredmorbius
Reddit's /r/HailCorporate, which tracks attempts to influence (usually for
commercial gain) the popular website, has turned up services claiming to sell
front-page placement on Reddit and Imgur.

This is similar to other services which claimed similar results in the past
for Facebook, Craigslist and other user-based collaborative
submission/moderation sites. It wouldn't surprise me to find HN is subject to
similar attacks.

[http://archive.is/rfXJ2](http://archive.is/rfXJ2)

